
Modern Software Over-Engineering Mistakes - adim86
https://medium.com/@rdsubhas/10-modern-software-engineering-mistakes-bc67fbef4fc8#.8o2yqxkpn
======
externalreality
Brilliant! I often tell myself I was a better programmer when I was sixteen.
Back then I would code directly to the problem only stopping to re-factor when
things got so out of control that I couldn't make progress without getting
distracted by the mess. Back then I would create video games, implement
complex algorithms, things that seem too hard or time consuming for me now
that I have 12 years experience as a real developer.

I think this is all because of years of brain-washing by programming media
personalities who tell you what is best. What is best is getting your program
to work! Yes, keep an eye on maintainability, readability, unit test your
stuff and so forth but as the article suggests don't over-engineer. After all
the idea is to get the thing to work and to be able to easily get it out to
people (CI/CD).

Sometimes I think the sixteen year old me would be too bored to come to work
-- he would be scared off by the fact that he has been working for six days
and only manged to get a charting library working with react in a way that
wouldn't fire up the local Bob Martin wannabe.

